
Canonical Announces Ubuntu Pro for AWS - heegemcgee
https://ubuntu.com/blog/canonical-announces-ubuntu-pro-for-amazon-web-services
======
heegemcgee
I find it interesting that they want to charge $0.33/hr just for the image.
For an equivalent spend on electricity, i could run 3 full size refrigerators
per hour (1kw each).

